# Interesting light box alternatives



## JimGo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been a bit distracted lately with building my new kitchen, but saw these threads elsewhere and immediately thought of IAP.  Hope these are helpful to people!

http://sodoityourself.com/the-ikea-hamper-light-tent/
http://sodoityourself.com/cheapest-light-tent-light-box/


----------



## Fred (Aug 6, 2007)

Why would one use a lightbox with the light INSIDE. The main idea behind using a light box or light tent in the first place is to diffuse the light in an effort to eliminate 'hot spots' on the item being photographed.

The Ikea Hamper Light Tent is about the same thing as using a box with white insides.

Having been a product photographer for Coke Cola for years and having my own advertising agency for years I see absolutely NO benefits from this light hamper. It is just a box with a light inside it!

We always mounted lighting to the outside and well away from the material in our tents. This kept the heat away from the product - especially useful when shooting chocolate and other candies ... not to mention ice creams! Being outside also allows the use of different gels in front of the lights for color effects.


----------



## wicook (Aug 6, 2007)

This IKEA idea looks like it might well work OK even with the light mounted inside. The light is pointing up at the side of the "tent" above the object being photographed, so there is only indirect lighting. Might work.


----------



## sah6139 (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it may work











Empty the laundry and a rechargeable LED light.
Now clean up before SWMBO gets here[]

steve


----------

